# Kennt jemand Aqua STORM Schlauchboote?



## JasonP (4. Januar 2015)

Hallo Leute!
Bin im Internet über die Firma Aqua STORM aus der Urkaine gestoßen. Hat jemand so ein Schlauchboot und kann mir seine Erfahrungen mitteilen?


----------



## JasonP (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kennt jemand Aqua STORM Schlauchboote?*

Mhh, keine Resonanz... Dann lass ich mal lieber die Finger davon.


----------



## vermesser (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kennt jemand Aqua STORM Schlauchboote?*

Haste mal einen Link?


----------



## JasonP (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kennt jemand Aqua STORM Schlauchboote?*

http://m.kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/s-anzeige/schlauchboot-storm-330-neu-/272200063

http://aqua-storm.all.biz/de/

1. Angebot von EBay Kleinanzeigen
2. Internetseite des Herstellers


----------



## vermesser (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kennt jemand Aqua STORM Schlauchboote?*

Sieht doch solide aus. 

Mal ehrlich: Grundsätzlich kommen die ganzen Schlauchis doch eh aus den selben Klitschen in Osteuropa oder China. Wenn das Material und die Klebung passt, is das ja auch ok. 

Allerdings finde ich das Boot nicht soooooooooo preiswert, dass ich es ohne Rücksendemöglichkeit vom Privatanbieter kaufen würde...das finde ich das größte Problem.


----------



## JasonP (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kennt jemand Aqua STORM Schlauchboote?*

Ja,da geb ich dir recht. Müsste mal nachfragen ob eine originalrechung dabei liegt. 
Aber ich frage mich sowieso warum der anbieter es neu verkauft...
Naja, mein Favorit ist bis jetzt eigentlich das Sportex Nautilus 300 und das kostet genauso viel und hat keinen festen Heckspiegel. Wenn du nach so na art schlauchi bei sportex guckst, kostet das in der Länge mal eben 600 €. Deswegen find ich den Preis garnicht mal so übel.

Oder hast du noch einen anderen Tip für mich?


----------



## vermesser (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kennt jemand Aqua STORM Schlauchboote?*

Ich selbst habe ein gebrauchtes Rhino in 3,00 mit festem Spiegel preiswert vom Kumpel und ein 2,00 von Compass.

Im gewünschten Größenbereich weiß ich nix zu dem Preis in neu.


----------



## Georgio (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Kennt jemand Aqua STORM Schlauchboote?*

Hallo an Alle.
Ich hab Schlauchboot von Storm, Seit 6 Jahren schön benutze im, und ohne Problem, da handelt sich um gleiche Qualität wie bei Kolibri boote.


----------



## Georgio (20. März 2015)

*AW: Kennt jemand Aqua STORM Schlauchboote?*

Hallo. Hier hab ich was von Aqua Storm Bei Ebay gefunden.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Beiboot-Kiel...60?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item339f6b4054


----------



## Georgio (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kennt jemand Aqua STORM Schlauchboote?*

Hallo.
Hab mir Neues Modell geholt von Aqua Storm 290 Super Boot. Einfach Top!
Und Gans Günstig.
http://aqua-storm.com/images/stories/virtuemart/product/lu240_top.jpg


----------



## Bulettenbär (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kennt jemand Aqua STORM Schlauchboote?*

Komisch dass der Inhaber des Shops den selben Vornamen wie Du hat und auch noch aus Augsburg kommt. Immer diese Eigenwerbung#h#h#h#h#q


----------



## Georgio (9. September 2015)

*AW: Kennt jemand Aqua STORM Schlauchboote?*

Ja wieso Nicht. Hab ich Neue Modelle Von Aqua Storm RIB Faltboot 315 F.


----------

